# How do people run clenbuterol?



## Tom1990

*How do you run clen.....*​
1 week on 1 week off218.90%2 weeks on 2 weeks off17172.46%1 day on 1 day off41.69%2 days on 2 days off187.63%other...229.32%


----------



## Tom1990

If ive missed any methods out, please say....


----------



## Jem

ah hun - all looking but not answering !!!

from what I have read I would do 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off ....


----------



## bowen86

i have never done clen , but i cycle t5 2weeks on 2 weeks off.

off topic is clen good?


----------



## Tom1990

Jem said:


> ah hun - all looking but not answering !!!
> 
> from what I have read I would do 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off ....


 cheers jem, yeh, im taking it at moment but i got good results off 2weeks on 2 weeks ff before, just trying to get more opinions :thumb:


----------



## adlewar

i've been running 2 weeks on 2 off, but stopped caus cannot sleep............


----------



## pea head

I only run clen for a couple of weeks leading up to a show then drop them 3 week out...they always seem to make me flat.


----------



## Jem

I did clen for 3 weeks

I was dying for 3 days with migraines and shakes - could not work as I had no focus and was scared to drive the car.

By the 4th day I felt great, then crap again after that - as has been said, I could not sleep. It took all of my stamina away, making cardio very difficult. 3 weeks was enough for a lifetime, will not be repeating it, sticking to diet and cardio for fat loss.


----------



## Khaos1436114653

2days on 2 days off, my body gets used to things flipping quick:rolleyes:


----------



## Jem

Good God - it must do - someone suggested that to me and I just cannot imagine having those symptoms over and over and over and over ...well you catch my drift ! Did you benefit from that ?


----------



## r6richie

where can i get clen and does it need to be run in conjunction with anything else??


----------



## ohmygoodness

I find its too harsh. So I run a light dose for a few days just before bedtime. To avoid the sides of shaking during the day.


----------



## FATBOY

its like any product one size does not fit all its not for everyone , but two weeks on one week off is fine

@jem the sides do subside even on two days on one day off you just need to stick with it ,


----------



## Jem

cheers fattie - I have been scared off - the stamina thing really got to me tbh!

How's things ? you're not competing this year are you ?


----------



## FATBOY

lol @ fattie erm well im 5 weeks out from the mr England so thats the plan


----------



## Jem

FATBOY said:


> lol @ fattie erm well im 5 weeks out from the mr England so thats the plan


 :lol: you named yourself darling - I just shortened it 

I did tell you that it did not feel right calling you that - but I have become used to it now lard ass :whistling:

Oh pmsl ok ...knew there was something I should have remembered - that would be it, well hey, nothing major pffft Mr England  :whistling: 

All the best, I'm watching you


----------



## Rono26

2 weeks on 2 weeks off for me.

at 160mcg i get minor shakes, but I like that as i know its the real deal.

I have to take mine early in the day, if i take it any time after lunch time i dont sleep.

I only get headaches if I dont keep drinking plenty of water.

As for lack of stamina, i have only used it in conjuction with a keto or very low carb diet, when i dont do any endurance work anyway so wouldnt know the effect.


----------



## Wiggy

bowen86 said:


> i have never done clen , but i cycle t5 2weeks on 2 weeks off.
> 
> *off topic is clen good?*


Supposed to be, im getting some soon - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroids-associated-drugs-articles/74493-clenbuterol.html -


----------



## mant01

Clen just didnt agree with me at all. On the night my heart was going nuts to the point I was worried. I woke up the next day with chest pain, pain down my arms and in my neck. I only used them for a couple days so sadly been a waste of money for me because I think I used about 5 out of a tub of a 100 tablets.


----------



## rambo18

place i can get it sells it in 0.1mg is that right


----------



## Tom1990

rambo18 said:


> place i can get it sells it in 0.1mg is that right


quite weak. mine are 0.4mg (40mcg) chinese clen


----------



## Karl1744

when i was in OZ everyone was on this cycle.

40404060606060608080808080808010010010010010080808060606040404040mcg

and everyone i spoke to and saw was ripped to bits, but was also taking winstrol at the same time. dont know how much though, there eating out there is far better though than over here i have found. they did one month on one month off.

karl


----------



## Slamdog

Karl1744 said:


> when i was in OZ everyone was on this cycle.
> 
> 40404060606060608080808080808010010010010010080808060606040404040mcg


wow, kilos of clen in one hit.....


----------



## crosbied883

hi clen for me are great, ive recieved amazing results considering i was 44 inch waste im now a 36 with deffinition on back arms legs chest still got my belly but 6.5 stone since jan cant expect everthing at once lol, i cycle

3 weeks on 2 weeks off the eca stack for 3 weeks then 3 weeks off

im currently using super clen anyone else tried these. they are chinese


----------



## paddyrr3

im taking chinese clen at 160mcg, i love the shakes i actually get off on them, kinky!


----------



## Fatstuff

i have used clen up to 200mcg a day, it gave me bad migraines at that strength. i hadnt trained for long and my diet was w4nk, so it didnt do much for me. i was using it 2 weeks on 2 weeks off b/c its supposed to wear off after 2 weeks, i think you can do it for longer (4 weeks on 4 weeks off) if you take benadryl with it.


----------



## Fatstuff

oh and the shakes can be immense


----------



## micreed

use up to 4/5 weeks at time ...think most up dose to quick... i find if i up dose every 5/6 days can use longer than norm think some guys on here have run up to several weeks by only upping dose when your body becomes accustomed to the dose its on b4 upping.


----------



## LionMX

2 weeks on, 2 off works for me, I increase every 2 days by 2mcg


----------



## roadwarrior

I felt really sick on underground clen. Real pharma clen is fine though.


----------



## TheEnglishHulk

You can officially do 6 weeks on but everyone i've spoke to who done that said they ended up taking over 270mcg a day and was getting nothing from it....best way is 2 on 2 off


----------



## luke80

I've just brought some for this summer and was told to start at 20 or 40mcg a day and up the dosage when the shakes subside (should be 2 or 3 days) if they dont subside after a few days drop to the last dosage. Run for 4-6 weeks as any longer and the body gets to used to it. This was from a reliable source who has used them for years.


----------



## Rick_86

off topic im afraid.. what this substance is used for? thnkx google says mainly to increase body tempreture etc ..


----------



## [email protected]

I only ran clen for 3 days and could not put up with the Headaches. Muscle cramps and lack of sleep. So i guess its not for everyone!


----------



## massmansteve

1 week / one off, injectable clen, worked wonders but sides were insane when i started. even at low dose spent the first day lying in bed , heart racing, pounding headache and feeling sick.. that was 10mcg! some of us are more sensative then others methinks. lol.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

currently running clen/t3 2 weeks on 2 weeks off..kind of got used to the shakes lol


----------



## DiggyV

luke80 said:


> I've just brought some for this summer and was told to start at 20 or 40mcg a day and up the dosage when the shakes subside (should be 2 or 3 days) if they dont subside after a few days drop to the last dosage. Run for 4-6 weeks as any longer and the body gets to used to it. This was from a reliable source who has used them for years.


I would suggest 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off. The 4-6 weeks is normally for something less aggressive like ECA, 1,3 DiMethylAmylAmine or yohimbine. 2/2 should give you good results.

The ramp up looks good, but so this at the beginning of each cycle, as starting where you left off may be a bit much.

Good luck.

:thumb:


----------



## secondhandsoul

Had the same problem. Headaches does not come close to describing the brain splitting death I got from Clen. Lol


----------



## Chris86

I started clen today took 40mcg going to go up 20mcg every day till 120 or so 2 weeks or 2 off ,felt great today tho I can tell its working , I'm in bed looking like a ****ting dog here lol how long should I stay at 120


----------



## Chris86

How much u taking a day pal ? I was up 4 times last nite too shakes are alot more noticeable today and I'm still only at 60mcg think il keep it there for a day or 2


----------



## Chris86

Lol mine are 40s to i just split it in 1/2 , tbh I feel alot better then when I was using ecas , I was fryed all the time Iol


----------



## Mr Brown

Same. ECA makes me paranoid to hell! Haven't touched the stuff in years for that reason


----------



## Moles

ive just started, started at 20mcg and im already shaking, shouldi assume i have a low tolerance? even tho i have a high stim tolerance..


----------



## TIMMY_432

2 days on, 2 days off. The body gets used to clen far to quickly.


----------



## Hayesy

2 weeks on 2 weekd off am on clen now


----------



## massmansteve

Two weeks on then switch to eca. Sometimes take clen with youbinne or inject halios great for spot reduction- litrily had an indent by my

Belly as I didn't rotate inj sites


----------



## Guest

week 1 40mcg

week 2 80mcg

week 3 120mcg (depending how you were @80)

3 week off start again

Speaking of which need to start mine again


----------



## katyparry2

My husband takes Clen 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off

I like to see his body changing so fast :bounce:

I would like to use Clen too but I'm too afraid of the sides


----------



## WilsonR6

Would anyone recommend

2 day ECA - 2 day clen - 2 day ECA - 2 day clen.. etc?


----------



## Guest

2 weeks on 2 weeks off

1st day 20mcg

2nd 40mcg

3rd 80mcg

4th 160mcg

5 - 14 160mcg

After that take ephedrine for 2 weeks then repeat cycle again


----------



## completeconcentration

Nearly been on two weeks and still have the shakes!

Do you have to take the same amount off as you did on for other reasons other than tolerance??

As its still working I was wondering If I can run it longer have a short break then back on again or do I have to have the same time off as on??


----------



## Guest

Apparently it is not as effective past two weeks. It will work but the effects lessen apparently. You need to let your body become sensitive to it again. I think generally people do as long off as they are on.


----------



## Tallulajc

katyparry2 said:


> My husband takes Clen 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off
> 
> I like to see his body changing so fast :bounce:
> 
> I would like to use Clen too but I'm too afraid of the sides


Hi Katy, I was nervous about using as well, i am currently on my first cycle and just reaching the end of the second week. I started on 40mcg and have tapered up to 80mcg. Side effects are a little weird, massive headache the very first day and only suffered thenm again when i tapered up but nothing as painful as the first. I took Anadin and they went. The other weird one is the sweats, i sit in work with the window open when everyone else is cold. but again they disappear or are just not as noticeable after a while. Hand shakes: just as well I don't have to write too much ... not debilitating though, just a little strange as they don't look like they are physically shaking but feel like they are from the inside.

The speed of change on the body is exciting though. I train about 1.5 hours x 5 days a week both cardio and strength ... i am 5'5'' and just under 60kgs - i noitce the change in inches rather than weight, not bothered about the weeight lose as i am gaining muscle. Flat stomach is back and good definition is starting to appear.

I would give it a go for a couple of cycles but if the side effects are too bad then back off again.

Good luck

forgot to say - drinks loads of water, more than you think you need ... i am drinking about a gallon a day (sounds excessive and you pee alot but it defo means no dry mouth and little cramping, also taking Omega 369 and glucosamine - bananas, dried apricots and almonds)


----------



## mozzwigan

I heard 2 days on, 1 day off, and so on...


----------



## mozzwigan

I have a question, if I am training to get stronger, can i run this to strip a little fat but keep my strength gains increasing? anyone ?


----------



## Dark_Ansem

I wonder, which one of those methods would NOT require ketotifen or additional stuff?


----------



## DiggyV

Dark_Ansem said:


> I wonder, which one of those methods would NOT require ketotifen or additional stuff?


none of the ones listed require ketitofen really. longer that 2 weeks - yes, less than not really needed.


----------



## Dark_Ansem

DiggyV said:


> none of the ones listed require ketitofen really. longer that 2 weeks - yes, less than not really needed.


how would you add t3 to a 2weeks on/2 weeks off cycle?

or on a 2 days on/2 days off cycle?


----------



## DiggyV

Dark_Ansem said:


> how would you add t3 to a 2weeks on/2 weeks off cycle?
> 
> or on a 2 days on/2 days off cycle?


To be honest I, personally, wouldn't add T3. I have run it in the past and I feel that 2days on/off is best.


----------



## Dark_Ansem

DiggyV said:


> To be honest I, personally, wouldn't add T3. I have run it in the past and I feel that 2days on/off is best.


wait, I'm confused. 2 days on / off of clen, aye?

you've changed your opinion!


----------



## Tom90

Dark_Ansem said:


> wait, I'm confused. 2 days on / off of clen, aye?
> 
> you've changed your opinion!


Clen 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off

T3 2 days on, 2 days off


----------



## DiggyV

Dark_Ansem said:


> wait, I'm confused. 2 days on / off of clen, aye?
> 
> you've changed your opinion!


misunderstood, thought you were talking about a T3 cycle.

I wouldn't add T3 to Clen. and for Clen would run 2 weeks on / off.


----------



## DiggyV

Tom90 said:


> Clen 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off
> 
> T3 2 days on, 2 days off


^^^^^^ this


----------



## DiggyV

Mikey81 said:


> Why not clen and T3 mate?


I'm just not a fan of T3 as a fatburner. It was more of a personal statement TBH.

I have used T3 in the past, and several runs, both the 2 days on / 2 days off and also the thermometer method of maximising losses, and minimising natty shut down time. HOwever feel there are other more effective burners. But am now at a point where I am not using them, and getting the last few Kg off the old fashioned way. The only time I have used it since is to replace T3 when on DNP, as the DNP stops DeIodinase working (T4->T3).


----------



## Dark_Ansem

DiggyV said:


> I'm just not a fan of T3 as a fatburner. It was more of a personal statement TBH.
> 
> I have used T3 in the past, and several runs, both the 2 days on / 2 days off and also the thermometer method of maximising losses, and minimising natty shut down time. HOwever feel there are other more effective burners. But am now at a point where I am not using them, and getting the last few Kg off the old fashioned way. The only time I have used it since is to replace T3 when on DNP, as the DNP stops DeIodinase working (T4->T3).


I think I read also Clenbuterol stopped that conversion. whether because of itself or because of it eats up taurine... now I don't remember.


----------



## DiggyV

Dark_Ansem said:


> I think I read also Clenbuterol stopped that conversion. whether because of itself or because of it eats up taurine... now I don't remember.


NO, not that I am aware of. Clenbuteraol is a Beta receptor agonist, and doesn't have impact on deiodinase.


----------



## Dark_Ansem

DiggyV said:


> NO, not that I am aware of. Clenbuteraol is a Beta receptor agonist, and doesn't have impact on deiodinase.


my bad. it's widespread misinformation, however, as everywhere I look about clen they say the need to supplement Taurine is just because of this.


----------



## Goldigger

@DiggyV

What dosages would you recommend to run clen at for two weeks?

Obviously this varies between individuals, just looking for a rough guide..

Cheers


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Goldigger said:


> @DiggyV
> 
> What dosages would you recommend to run clen at for two weeks?
> 
> Obviously this varies between individuals, just looking for a rough guide..
> 
> Cheers


start with 40mcg and build it up if you can handle the sides, ive never been over 120mcg


----------



## Mark2021

2 weeks on 2 off


----------



## abcplumb

I just don't understand how people are talking about 120 mcg :confused1:

I'm struggling to get past 80mcg.

Been stuck at 60 mcg for a few days.

Gonna try 80 mcg of clen and 1 g of tururine tomorrow.

I think it's the brand that also makes the difference.

I've got Astralean Alpha Pharm.


----------



## PHMG

Ive run clen before by starting at 40mcg and upping dose by 40mcg every 3 days. When up to 160mcg for 3 days, have a week off. Repeat. Worked a treat.


----------



## Vivid

2 on 2 off, starting at 40mcg then working up to 120mcg then repeat with ECA's thrown in-between.


----------



## MrGRoberts

2 on 2 off


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

Khaos said:


> 2days on 2 days off, my body gets used to things flipping quick:rolleyes:


Wouldn't that be counter productive as the half life is 35hours


----------



## 3752

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Wouldn't that be counter productive as the half life is 35hours


yes it would as it would mean at no point do you have any time totally free from Clen


----------



## night06

for me personally id always go for 1 week on 1 week off, it feels like i get the most out of clen when i do it this way.


----------



## iiadrenaliine

im doing things abit differently atm, im building up to a decent dose 2 days on 2 days and then im going to do 2 weeks on 2 weeks off and then taper down on 2 days on 2 days off. see how it works


----------



## Abc987

Bump

I know the norm is 2weeks on 2weeks off but I keep seeing 2or3 days on 2days off. Have any of you had experience with this? Cheers


----------



## Venom

I don't "cycle" it. There's no proof fat loss stalls after long periods of time on clen. I just run it for as long as I need it and works great.


----------



## SelflessSelfie

I run two days on and two days off at the moment but concerned I am used to it now.

First started using it clen would push my heart rate to 130 resting at 120mcg a day. Now running 160 and resting heart rate is 85. Unless all the Cardio has actually made me a bit fitter..... Can't really tell whilst on tren haha.


----------



## Yamato

I used to run it 1 week on 1 week off, and also splitting the dose during the day


----------



## anasayzulyana

Im having cramp during clen cycle. Is that normal?


----------



## ConstantCut

Efedrino said:


> If you want to use it more than 14 days you need to buy ketotifen tablets


Why is this mate?


----------



## gradziol

3 weeks on 2 weeks off (2 weeks off with ECA)


----------



## abcplumb

Anyone know how to deal with the headaches?

I've only taken (D-Hacks) 40mcg with 5g of taurine today at 7am and my head is still banging. :death:

Didn't notice the shakes that much but the headaches have been there all day.


----------

